# mordernazation of ancient roman  names



## writeshiek33 (Jun 29, 2012)

i know there are out there modernized evolution of the old latin ancient roman names not sure howe to google for that as i tend to have too many ways to do it yeah my dyslexia i see qite a lot of things decided to use modernazied version of the ancient roman names anyone pointnme in the right direction?


----------



## Jabrosky (Jun 29, 2012)

Wouldn't modern Italian names be essentially modernized Roman names? Italians are the primary descendents of the Romans after all.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jun 29, 2012)

There's a site www.behindthename.com that gives meaning and, if I recall, the history of the name. If its not that site do some searching for name meanings. 

The one I'm thinking of would take the name Mark, break it down into other version (I.e. Marcus) and discuss origins. Usually it addresses the name as it was first thought to be used as well as the evolutions up to the present.

If I remember correctly, you can use an advanced search function to narrow down to a more specific region.

Hope that helps.


----------



## writeshiek33 (Jun 30, 2012)

ok thanks for the direction push now all i have to do is make an excell list of the latin male female first names along withy last names next to their modern counterpart boy i have some work cut out for me but all to make story feel more natural


----------

